# Rückschnitt Cotoneaster im ChaotenGarten



## TeichChaot (22. Aug. 2021)

Einen wunderschönen Sonntag Morgen,

da hier ja offensichtlich auch reichlich Pflanzen KnoffHoff vorhanden ist was Pflanzen angeht die eigentlich nix mit dem Teich-Thema zu tun haben, mal die Frage hier gewagt (nach 30min InternetRecherche bin ich noch nicht sicher wie schlau unser Plan ist):

Wir haben (standesgemäss für Chaoten) dem Cotoneaster viel zu viel Zeit und Spielraum gelassen. Nun wollen wir einen ChaotenHang der Stadt Freudenberg mit Ablegern beglücken und damit die Treppe hoch zum Haus wieder von 30cm auf 60cm Nutzbreite bringen.

TL;DR
Das Zeugs muss reichlich aus dem Weg und damit sollten wir reichlichst Stecklinge erhalten die wir gerne wieder einpflanzen wollen.
Da heute Zeit ist würd ich gern ein bisserl schnippeln.

Mach ich vom Zeitpunkt damit viel falsch (manch Gärtnerseite schreibt bis Sept fertig sein damit) andere Seiten sagen für immergrüne Arten (die haben wir) bitte den Frühling.
Die Treppe ist aber JETZT zugewuchert.

Jedweder Tipp ist hoch willkommen.

MfG
Pitti


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Aug. 2021)

Wenn es die kriechende Form ist, schneid ab, wann und soviel Du willst. Das Zeug wächst wieder nach.

Viele Grüße,


----------



## TeichChaot (22. Aug. 2021)

Habs jetzt in einem Anfall von Arbeitswut getan. Mal gucken wie viele der Stecklinge angehen. Sind ein paar hundert 
Danke für die Info Robert.


----------

